

Turd Cookies - mdemare
http://zedshaw.com/2015/07/26/turd-cookies/

======
preek
More info and context can be found on his related tweet:
[https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/625163642695086080](https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/625163642695086080)

@zedshaw "[..] happens every time someone challenges FLOSS design decisions.
It's a weird reaction, but part of insecurity about being wrong."

@infixum "Which project is it, what is the offending part, and who is Larry
the sentient fly?" -> @zedshaw "All of them"

------
Joeboy
Part of the problem is that there's a dozen cookie shops, and overzealous
FLOSS people will glibly recommend one simply on the basis that they've heard
of it, rather than admit that they don't know, or that there isn't a good
FLOSS cookie shop in town. Then when you complain that every cookie shop sells
turds of some flavour or another, they'll say you should be grateful for all
the choices you have.

btw I'm a somewhat zealous FLOSS person myself, which is why I've encountered
this problem.

------
lightlyused
I could do without the scatological references. How about a serious
discussion?

------
pvinis
what is the context of this?

~~~
teekert
Turd cookie = Floss (Free, Libre, Open Source Software) project. You're not
supposed to complain about anything free and so you don't. Meanwhile there are
many turd cookies that could be edible if one would feel more free to complain
and Turd-cookie bakers would draw lessons from the complaining, instead of
moaning about how "one should not be complaining about free cookies".

The Turd-cookie baker could be having a full restaurant if he was not insulted
so easily and willing to change his recipe.

Still, one should be free to bake Turd-cookies if one wants to. But I agree
one should not be whining when someone spits it out and vents a bit of rage
after having eaten a Turd-cookie. Also, if the praise from a sentient fly
(your audience of 1 happy user) feels good to you, by all means, bask in it.

